# قمر 14



## lovebjw (2 مارس 2007)

الموضوع مخصوص بينى وبين قمر 14 
فمين يجيب صور للتانى احسن 
بس 
اللى عايز يتفرج ينور الموضوع 
وطبعا انا عايز اقولك ان انا وقمر زى السمنة على العسل 
او زى الزيت على النار او الكبريت جنب البنزين حاجة كدة مش فاكر 







لا تعليق 

يلا يا قمر نبتدى  الموضوع اهو وحطى صور زى مانتى عايزة


----------



## lovebjw (2 مارس 2007)

دى صورة احلى قمر فى المنتدى كله 
















طبعا كلكو عايزين تشوفها طيب


----------



## twety (2 مارس 2007)

*ياااااااااااادى النيله*
*اتهدوا بقىى*
*خلى الواحد فى سلام ايام الصيام دى*
*بلاش حركات الرعب دى :t33: *


----------



## emy (2 مارس 2007)

_ايه اللى انتوا بتعملوا ده يخربيت دماغكوا بجد_
_بس الصوره حلوه اوى يا باسم_​


----------



## ارووجة (3 مارس 2007)

*:beee:   دي مش قمر....قمر14 عسولة اوي*


----------



## lovebjw (3 مارس 2007)

هههههههههههههههههههه
دا طبقا للقواعد اللى اتفقنا عليها ان كافية ننشر صور 
فاقولنا نعمل موضوع عشان هى تحطلى صورى وانا احطلها صورها 
وانا مستنى لم تبتدى تحطلى الصور بتاعتى بس 
عشان انا ماشفتش صورى وانا صغير وكان نفسى حد يوريهالى


----------



## lovebjw (3 مارس 2007)

هههههههههههههههههههه
دا طبقا للقواعد اللى اتفقنا عليها ان كافية ننشر صور 
فاقولنا نعمل موضوع عشان هى تحطلى صورى وانا احطلها صورها 
وانا مستنى لم تبتدى تحطلى الصور بتاعتى بس 
عشان انا ماشفتش صورى وانا صغير وكان نفسى حد يوريهالى


----------



## ابن الفادي (3 مارس 2007)

*ايوه يا لاف استعيد نشاطك
وخلي بالك احنا معتمدين عليك تجيب 
لنا حقنا من حواء واوعي تنهزم احنا كلنا 
وراك يا ريس بنشجعك بس قمر حـــــلوه 
قوي كده يا سلام الواحد ينام ويقوم يلاقي
 مراته بالشكل ده _  قمر واي قمر*


----------



## twety (3 مارس 2007)

*حتى انت كمان يابن الفادى :smil13: *
*كده هنبتدى نعلن الحرب من جديد*
*ومش هيبقى لاف وقمر بس*
*لا كده  هنرجع تااااااااااااانى وخلوا بالكوا*
*الباىد اظلم :t33: *


----------



## kamer14 (3 مارس 2007)

:ranting: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










شكرا اوى اوى ياارووجه ياحبيبتى:smil12:


----------



## lovebjw (3 مارس 2007)

ههههههههههههه
حمدلله على السلامة يا قمر 
يا تويتى كذا مرة اقولكى احنا مش بنخاف من حاجة 
وقمر ليكى على صورة واحدة قمر قمر يعنى استنى بس


----------



## lovebjw (3 مارس 2007)

صورة قمر بعد المكياج والمكياب والذى منه










انتو عايزين تشوف الصورة طيب


----------



## lovebjw (3 مارس 2007)

والف شكر يا ابن الفادى باشا 
على المساندة 
هو دا الصح لازم الرجالة كلهم يبقو ايد واحدة 
نقف معنا كلنا وقت الجد يا باشا


----------



## ابن الفادي (3 مارس 2007)

*ولا يهم يا لاف رجال المنتدي كله بتشجعك
وبتاخد كرسات في المصارعة الحرة الاحتياطواجب _ 
ربما يكون فيه ضرب ولا مبارزة. 
الاسلحة كلها جازة يا معلم. ولو عاوز اسلحة تانية نجيب
*

:spor22: :t32: :nunu0000: :gun: :budo: :bud:


----------



## lovebjw (3 مارس 2007)

ههههههههه
شكر يا باشا 
انا كفيل بحزب النساء كله انشالله 
بس هم يدخلولى واحدة واحدة 
حتى مش واخد بالك انت قمر مش سامعنلها صوت 
حتى تحس ان هى انصبت  ولا مجروحة 
يلا يا قمر لسة الحرب طويلة 
يلا ورينا الهمة


----------



## ابن الفادي (4 مارس 2007)

*معلش يا لاف 
قمر شكلها  انهزمت وهربت من المعركة 
خلاص يا لاف المسامح كريم قمر دي برضة
 بنتنا ميهنش علينا نزعلها *


----------



## ابن الفادي (4 مارس 2007)

*لكن انت مقلتش سبب المعركة 
دي ايه قولنا ايه الموضوع *


----------



## Bero (4 مارس 2007)

شكرآ ابن الفادى على رجولتك ايوه كده احنا عايزين رجال بجد وتعالى وهات معك اسلحة وذخيرة عشان انت عارف ان حزب النساء ممكن تتوقع منهم اى حاجة دول على راى....... ناقصات  عقل فممكن تتوقع منهم اى حاجة مجنونة  وانا باتحد معاكم انه one for all و all for one  فهى يارجال نتحد من اجل النصر  والنصر لنا ان شاء الله 
وانتى ياقمر رحتى فين اصايبتى ولا ايه لا احنا عايزينك مش وقت اصابات دلوقتى


----------



## lovebjw (4 مارس 2007)

ههههههههههههه
الظاهر كدة ان اول الضحايا سقطو هى قمر 
خلاص يا ابن الفادى على رايك المسامح كريم 
وانت لو شايفنى ان خلاص قمر انسحبت وانهزمت انا معنديش مشكلة 
ويبقى عفا الله عن امرا عرف قدر نفسه 
وصدقنى يا ابن الفادى قمر هلى اللى ابتديت 
وانت عارف اد ايه انا غلبان 
ويابيرو انت عارف ان كفيل بحزب النساء كله 
وبعد سقوط قمر اى حد هيدخل هيحصل اخته علطول فخلينا نستنى ونشوف حزب النساء هيعمل ايه 
قال حزب نساء قال


----------



## kamer14 (4 مارس 2007)

ههههههه





ههههههههههههه الانحراف منذ الطفوله










ده بيتك




هههههههههه


----------



## lovebjw (4 مارس 2007)

هههههههههههههه
تصدقى انا كنت هاعفو عنكى 
لكن الحرب هتشتغل دلوقتى


----------



## lovebjw (4 مارس 2007)

قمر مع زوج المستقبل


----------



## lovebjw (4 مارس 2007)

قمر ايام الشباب 
واصحابها عملو فيها الكامير الخفية 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## lovebjw (4 مارس 2007)

قمر وهى عندها برد


----------



## lovebjw (4 مارس 2007)

قمر وهى بتتعلم البالية


----------



## lovebjw (4 مارس 2007)

ايه يا قمر 
مش ناوية تستالمى 
ارفعى الراية البيضاء وانا اسيبكى يا قمر ماشى 
اعملى زى الراجل دا كدة ماشى 
:kap: :kap: :kap: :kap: :kap: :kap:


----------



## ابن الفادي (4 مارس 2007)

*يا لاف حرام عليك قمر
دي حتي اسمها قمر
لالالالا دي قمر حتي طيبه واميرة
بس ايه الرشاقة دي هو ده الباليه*


----------



## ابن الفادي (4 مارس 2007)

*ايه ده يا لاف هو انت كنت عند النجار 
وتسيبه يدق كل المسامير دي 
وانا اللي كنت فاكر قمر استسلمت 
اتاري الصمت ده كان قبل هبوب العاصفة
مش قلتلك الحرص والاحتياط واجب خلي بالك*


----------



## kamer14 (5 مارس 2007)

لا يمكن اسلم انا هوريك:ranting: 






اتحلوت لبيضه





ملغبط خالص





نيهااااااااااااا









ششحااااااااااات





الكمبيوتر بتاعك





هههههههههه انت التانى





اخر تحذير وبعد كده:t32:


----------



## lovebjw (5 مارس 2007)

ههههههههههههههههههههه
ماشى يا قمر خلينا نكمل


----------



## lovebjw (6 مارس 2007)

هههههههه
قمر مع زميلتها الانتيم


----------



## lovebjw (6 مارس 2007)

قمر وهى قاعدة بترد على


----------



## lovebjw (6 مارس 2007)

بس يا قمر 
انا بعرض عليكى ان احنا نعمل سلام ايه رايكى 
عشان كدة انا بدهيكى الوردة دى


----------



## twety (6 مارس 2007)

لا فيك الخير طيب خالص وقال جاى تعرض السلام اوعى ياقمر تستسلمى


----------



## lovebjw (7 مارس 2007)

ههههههههههه
يا تويتى خليكى وسطة خير بلاش تولعيها يا تويتى 
شايف يا ابن الفادى 
شايفة يا ايمى 
شايف يا بيرو 
شايفين يا كل الناس مين اللى عايز الحرب تستمر 
بس انا يا تويتى مش هاعمل زيكى 
انا لسه بعرض السلام


----------



## lovebjw (7 مارس 2007)

يصى يا تويتى 
دا اخر عرض هادمه لحزب النساء 
انا هاديهم وردة تانى عشان تعرفو ان قلبى طيب 
وعشان تعرفو ان انتو اللى مفترين 




يلا 
اتفرجو كمان على الورد عشان تعرفو ان انا حمامة سلام وقلبى طيب


----------



## kamer14 (7 مارس 2007)

الانتحار الكبير








ههههههههههه ايام الهروب اصلوا مشتبه بجريمه قتل








ايه القوه دى


----------



## kamer14 (7 مارس 2007)

انا عمرى ماهستسلم وخلى وردك فى جيبك:beee:


----------



## emy (7 مارس 2007)

_مبلاش يا قمر_
_الصلح خير برضه_
_خليكى انتى احسن منه وسمحيه_​


----------



## kamer14 (7 مارس 2007)

لالالالالالالالالاللالا مستحييييييييييييييل


----------



## candy shop (7 مارس 2007)

ايه الموضوع الجميل ده والصور الرهيبه دى دى بتخوفونابيها بس موضوع لذيذ شكرا:yahoo: :t32: :spor22:


----------



## la Vierge Marie (7 مارس 2007)

ايوة كدة خليك جدعة ماتستسلميش .


----------



## kamer14 (8 مارس 2007)

شكرا :t33:


----------



## عمادالمصرى (8 مارس 2007)

مساء الخير ممكن اتعرف عليكم


----------



## lovebjw (10 مارس 2007)

ههههههههههههههههه
يعنى يا قمر 
ايمى تقوليكى خليكى احسن منه عاملة نفسكى بطلة ومحررة العبيد 
يا ست على العموم 
انا هامشى زى ما الكتاب المقدس بيقول 
ان كنا نحب من يحبنا فما الفضل لنا 
يلا على العموم ربنا يسامحكى بس 
انا عايز اقولكى حاجة انا مش بسستلم بس انا حبيت اوريكى انى طيب وانتو اللى بتحبو الشكل 
انا هاطول عليكى بالى المردى يا قمر 
لو شفتى بتقولى حاجة تانى صدقنى هاقعد احطلكى صور لغاية لم تغرقى صور كدة
ماشى هاشوف شايفة يا ايمى اللى انتى بتقوليلها خليك احسن منه عاملة ازاى


----------



## lovebjw (10 مارس 2007)

w_candyshop_s قال:


> ايه الموضوع الجميل ده والصور الرهيبه دى دى بتخوفونابيها بس موضوع لذيذ شكرا:yahoo: :t32: :spor22:



هههههههههه
لا احنا مش بنخوف بعض 
بس دا تحدى بينى وبين القمر بتاعنا بتاع المنتدى كله 
بس لول ان الناس اشتكيت من ان قمر هتنتحر قريب انا كنت كملت لكن 
بينى وبينك كدة سمعت ان هى بتحلم بى بليل وتقول باسم لا باسم لا 
فانا قلت حرام على يعنى بس مش اكتر


----------



## lovebjw (10 مارس 2007)

la Vierge Marie قال:


> ايوة كدة خليك جدعة ماتستسلميش .



ههههههههه
الناس كلها داخلة تهدى النفوس ولا ايه 
ماشى ههههههههههههههه
هنشوف هى هتعمل ايه وبعد كدة هنشوف مين اللى يستسلم


----------



## lovebjw (10 مارس 2007)

kamer14 قال:


> شكرا :t33:



مش بقولكى عامليلى فيها محررة العبيد وعاملة تستقبلى الشكر من الناس 
هههههههههههههه


----------



## lovebjw (10 مارس 2007)

عمادالمصرى قال:


> مساء الخير ممكن اتعرف عليكم



مساء الفل يا عماد باشا 
احنا لينا الشرف ان احن نتعرف بيك 
انا اسمى باسم من مصر 
وحضرتك


----------



## emy (10 مارس 2007)

​


> ماشى هاشوف شايفة يا ايمى اللى انتى بتقوليلها خليك احسن منه عاملة ازاى
> ​



_من ناحيه شايفه فانا شايفه بس متنساش انى فى صفها مهما كان انا كنت تبع حزب النساء يا بتاع حزب يا رجال العالم اتحدوا انت ههههههههه_​​​​


----------



## lovebjw (11 مارس 2007)

انا عمرى ما قلت يا رجال العالم اتحدوا عشان انا مومن انى كفيل بالسيدات 
بس هى الفكرة 
ان فى الاتحاد قوة 
وعلى العموم يا ايمى خليكى تبع اللى انتى عايزة 
وكل واحد بيحصد اللى بيزرعه 
وخليكى انتى كدة تزرعى


----------



## kamer14 (11 مارس 2007)

انا بطله ومحرره العبيد:ranting:  ماشى :ranting: 

انا بقى مش هستسلم :beee:


----------



## lovebjw (11 مارس 2007)

هههههههههههه
يعنى بتعلنى الحرب 
طيب خلاص 
صدقينى انا هاطول بالى لكن انتى لو حطيتى صورة تانى
مش عارف هاعمل ايه


----------



## kamer14 (11 مارس 2007)

انت ايلى بدات تقول عليا بطله ومحرره العبيد:ranting:  وانا كنت بفكر اعمل معاهده صلح:smil13: 

بس خلاص انسى:ranting:  انا رجعت لعقليتى الاولى ومش هستسلم:beee:


----------



## lovebjw (11 مارس 2007)

هههههههههههههههه
عقليتكى الاولى 
هههههههههههههههههه
ما هى الناس عاملة تهدى فيكى 
وانتى مفيش 
والناس عاملة تشكر فيكى 
وانتى فرحانة 
طيب استحملى بقا يا محررة العبيد


----------



## kamer14 (13 مارس 2007)

تانى محرره العبيد:ranting: 

طيببببببببب:ranting:    انت ايلى جنيت على نفسك:t33:


----------



## lovebjw (13 مارس 2007)

ههههههههههههههههههههه
طيب يا قمر خلينا نكمل الحرب


----------



## kamer14 (17 مارس 2007)

نكمل الحرب العالميه الثالثه


----------



## lovebjw (17 مارس 2007)

طب فين صوركى انا مش عايز اكون انا صاحب الطلقة الاولى 
فالعبى انتى وانا وراكى علطول 
يلا يا قمر وصدقينى هاخليكى مبسوطة على الاخر


----------



## kamer14 (18 مارس 2007)

واقف على السطح وبتغنى:t33: 



طيب هتشوف:ranting: :ranting: :ranting:  انا العب:ranting:  ماشى:ranting:  طلقه اولى ايه انت قاعد على مدفع:t33:


----------



## kamer14 (18 مارس 2007)

ههههههههههههههه


----------



## lovebjw (18 مارس 2007)

هههههههههههههه
حلوة يا قمر ملعوبة 
ههههههههههههههه
ماشى يا قمر استحملى بقاة


----------



## lovebjw (18 مارس 2007)

ماشى يا قمر 
قمر 
وهى فى فترة الشباب وقاعدة على القهوة


----------



## lovebjw (18 مارس 2007)

قمر وهى جايلها العريس


----------



## lovebjw (18 مارس 2007)

قمر وهى مع تونى بلير


----------



## lovebjw (18 مارس 2007)

ههههههههه
ايه رايكى يا قمر 


ارفعى الراية البيضاء يا ماما


----------



## lovebjw (18 مارس 2007)

ههههههههه
ايه رايكى يا قمر 


ارفعى الراية البيضاء يا ماما


----------



## kamer14 (18 مارس 2007)

:ranting: :ranting: :ranting:


----------



## kamer14 (18 مارس 2007)

حاضر ماشى:ranting: 
هتشوف:ranting: 












القط بتاعك ومغامراته














هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## lovebjw (19 مارس 2007)

هههههههههههه
انتى عايزة تفهمينى ان رايحة رجلى هى اللى خليت القطة يغمى عليه 
ماشى يا قمر


----------



## lovebjw (19 مارس 2007)

هو دا اخركى يا قمر
انا عايزة اشوف حرب مش حركات من دى 
هاتى اخركى يلا وورينا شاطرتكى 
ههههههههههههه


----------



## lovebjw (21 مارس 2007)

ههههههههه
قمر وهى عندها فقرة الساحر


----------



## kamer14 (7 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*

:smil13: :ranting: :ranting: مااااااااااااااااااشى انا جيت و هتشوف بقى الشغل صور هتخليك تستسلم بس استنى عليا


----------



## lovebjw (7 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*

وراينا هتعملى ايه بقاة يا قمر 
ورانيا شاطرتكى


----------



## kamer14 (10 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*






ده انت وانت على الكمبيوتر






ايه الحركات دى





ههههه انت كنت فى سيرك ولا ايه؟








يا سلام على المكالمه








للدرجه دى النرفزه


----------



## lovebjw (10 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*

ههههههههههههه
طيب ماشى نكمل اللعبة


----------



## lovebjw (10 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*


----------



## lovebjw (10 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*


----------



## lovebjw (10 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*


----------



## lovebjw (10 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*


----------



## lovebjw (10 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*


----------



## lovebjw (10 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*


----------



## lovebjw (10 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*


----------



## kamer14 (12 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*

ههههههههههههههههه 

:smil13: :smil13: :smil13:  ده انا ماشى:ranting:  الايام بيننا وهتشوف بردو:ranting: :ranting:


----------



## lovebjw (15 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*

ههههههههههههههه
ورينا يا قمر 
ههههههههههههه


----------



## kamer14 (16 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*

هههههههههه انت ده


----------



## kamer14 (16 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*






الانحراف منذ الطفوله


----------



## kamer14 (16 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*






هههههههههه القطه بتاعتك​


----------



## kamer14 (16 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*


----------



## kamer14 (16 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*


----------



## kamer14 (16 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*


----------



## lovebjw (16 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*

هههههههههههههه
تصدقى حلوة الصور دى يا قمر بجد
شايفة انا مخترع اد ايه 
بس انتى حظكى حلو عشان الهارد بتاعى حصل فيه مشاكل وكل الصور اتمسحت 
بس برضو انا مش هاستسلم وهاوريكى يا قمر يا سكر انتى


----------



## nanalovejesus (18 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*

هى دى منطقه حرب ولا ايه 
انا باين دخلت غلط
بس انا معيش سلاح 
وهخرج على طول من غير مشاكل
وربنا يقويكم


----------



## lovebjw (19 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*




nanalovejesus قال:


> هى دى منطقه حرب ولا ايه
> انا باين دخلت غلط
> بس انا معيش سلاح
> وهخرج على طول من غير مشاكل
> وربنا يقويكم



ههههههههههههههههه
حاجة زى كدة تقدر تقول منطقة ممنوعة الاقتراب او التصوير فيها 
شكر جد على الرد وربنا يباركك ونورت الموضوع


----------



## kamer14 (20 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*

ههههههههههه طيب يا لاف مستنياك عشان تكمل وهنشوف يا عسل


----------



## lovebjw (26 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*

ههههههههههههههههههه
انا رجعتلكى يا قمر يا سكر


----------



## lovebjw (26 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*


----------



## lovebjw (26 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*

قمر وهى بتلعب حديد


----------



## kamer14 (27 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*

ههههههههههههههههههههه  هو انا بقيت سفاحه ولا ايه؟






:smil13:


----------



## lovebjw (27 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*

لا يا قمر 
انتى سكر 
بس هى الصورة اللى بتقول كدة مش انا 
ههههههههههههه


----------



## kamer14 (28 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*

:smil13: :smil13: ماشى يا لاف الايام بيننا


----------



## lovebjw (28 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*




kamer14 قال:


> :smil13: :smil13: ماشى يا لاف الايام بيننا



هههههه
ماشى يا قمر يا سكر


----------



## kamer14 (28 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*







ههههههههههه انت ده


​


----------



## kamer14 (28 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*






هههههههههه​


----------



## kamer14 (28 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*






هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## kamer14 (28 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*






فى حد يعوم هنا بردو​


----------



## kamer14 (28 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*






تحضر باين عليك​


----------



## ابن الفادي (28 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*

*هي الحرب دي مش هتنتهي ولا ايه 
ممكن نعرضها علي مجلس الامم
 المتحدة يعملوا جلسة خاصة علشانكم

ايه ده يا قمر الرحمة شوية حرام عليك 
برضه لاف بيركب كاروه ولا بيعوم في 
المحيط ده هو بيعوم في شلالات نياجرا

ايه رايكم نعمل لكم قعدة صلح ونجيب 
حكام من الخارج زي متشات الكورة الشراب
بمناسبة ايام الامتحانات والمذاكرة​*


----------



## kamer14 (28 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*

هههههههههه لا الحرب دى مش هتتنتهى :t33:  اعرضها على مجلس الامم المتحده يمكن يعملوا صلح ولا حاجه

هو مش بيركبكاروه ولا بيعوم فى المحيط بس اعمل ايه الصور بتقول كده


----------



## ابن الفادي (28 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*

*معلش يا لاف بحاول مع قمر لكن هي مصممه علي الحرب
بس هنحاول تاني ونقولها علشان خاطرنا يا قمر وحياة 
الغاليين عليكي يا قمر وحياة قمر يا قمر يمكن نوصل لعقد
 صلح ولا اتفاق علي هدنه​*


----------



## kamer14 (29 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*

لالالالالالالا  الحرب حرب هو الاستسلام ده حاجه سهله ده لازم امريكا تدخل


----------



## lovebjw (29 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*

هههههههههههههههههههههه
شايف يا ابن الفادى عشان بتقول ان قمر طيبة وملاك شايف
بس بصراحة قمر سكر 
وانا هاوريها الصور الحلوة بجد 
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## lovebjw (29 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*


----------



## lovebjw (29 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*


----------



## lovebjw (29 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*


----------



## lovebjw (29 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*


----------



## lovebjw (29 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*


----------



## lovebjw (29 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*

ايه رايكى يا قمر نعمل معاهدة سلام 
او هدنة عشان الامتحانات وبعد كدة نعاود نشاطنا 
وليكى على يا قمر 
هاحضرلكى مفاجاة لم نرجع من الامتحانات وهاجبيلكى شوية صور سكر 
ماشى يا قمرؤ انا بمد ايدى يالسلام اهو


----------



## ابن الفادي (29 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*

*عداك العيب يا لاف علشان يعرفوا
انه الرجالة طيبين وقلبهم ابيض
ايه رايك يا قمر​*


----------



## twety (30 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*

*ياسلام*
*ايه هو ده*
*امد ايدى بالسلام ايه وقلبكوا ابيض ايه*
*ده انتوا صح*
*تقتلوا القتيل وتمشوا فى جنازته*
*اوعى ياقمر تستسلمى*
*انا بوقلك اهو*
:yaka: :dntknw: :beee:


----------



## lovebjw (30 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*

منور يا تويتى يا سكر 
يا خطيبتى سابقا 
ههههههههههههههه
يا تويتى انا عندى امتحانات وقمر عندها مذاكرة فخليكى وسطة خير 
وبعد كدة فى الاجازة الهى تولع قمر فى 
عقليها كدة يا تويتى 
يعنى يهون عليكى اللى بينا 
وحياة ابن الفادى 
وخدى من جوزى قدوة الراجل بيعقل بينا ازاى مش بيولع 
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## lovebjw (1 مايو 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*

انتى علطول حلوة وزى القمر يا تويتى 
طكبعا دا بعد اذان الاستاذ حرمكى ابن الفادى 
يابن الفادى انا مش بعاكس تويتى لكن انا بنفاق 
هههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن الفادي (1 مايو 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*



lovebjw قال:


> انتى علطول حلوة وزى القمر يا تويتى
> طكبعا دا بعد اذان الاستاذ حرمكى ابن الفادى
> يابن الفادى انا مش بعاكس تويتى لكن انا بنفاق
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه



*
احم احم نحن هنا فيه حد بيعاكس 
خطيبتي ولا انا مش سامع كويس 

شوف يا لاف النفاق مسموح به
ومثل ما بيقول المثل القائل  
انا لا اكذب ولكني اتجمل 
اما المعاكسة لا يجوز شرعا​*


----------



## lovebjw (2 مايو 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*




ابن الفادي قال:


> *
> احم احم نحن هنا فيه حد بيعاكس
> خطيبتي ولا انا مش سامع كويس
> 
> ...



لا وانا اقدر اعاكس خطيبة حبيبى وصاحبى وروح قلبى 
ياباشا دانا بس بتجمل صدقنى 
لكن تويتى 
دى منطقة ممنوع الاقتراب او التصوير 
دا اللى يعاكس تويتى وانا موجود فى المنتدى اقتله 
عشان تويتى دا سكر
وكمان خطيبة السكر الكبير بتاعنا


----------



## twety (2 مايو 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*

*خلاوتكوا انتوا الدوووووووووووز*

*حاسبوا تليكوا انتوا الاتنين*

*ههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## remorb (2 مايو 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*

*عزيزي ابن الفادي 
وأنا بأصيد السمك في البحر الأحمر شفت حاجة لازم أقولها لك..
ضميري مش سامح إني ما أقولهاش لك..
معلش بقي ها أقولها .. أنا شفت تويتي ماشية على البلاج مع قمر 14
لفلي ما تعيطيش معلش .. ربنا يرجعلك قمر14 تاني 
وربنا يرجع تويتي لابن الفادي..*​


----------



## lovebjw (2 مايو 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*




remorb قال:


> *عزيزي ابن الفادي
> وأنا بأصيد السمك في البحر الأحمر شفت حاجة لازم أقولها لك..
> ضميري مش سامح إني ما أقولهاش لك..
> معلش بقي ها أقولها .. أنا شفت تويتي ماشية على البلاج مع قمر 14
> ...



هههههههههههههه
انت شايف كدة يا ريمورب 
انا مش بعيط مش بعيط خالص 
:36_1_4: :36_1_4: :36_1_4: :36_1_4: :36_1_4: :36_1_4: :36_1_4: :36_1_4: 

ههههههههههههههههههههه
شكر يا باشا على مرورك


----------



## twety (3 مايو 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*

*ياسلام يابسومه *
*عجبك قوى كلامه*

*وايه يارمبور*
*يخوتك السجن وكل الالعاب اللى بينا*
*كده يهون عليك*
*تطخطخنى ببندقيه*
*وتصطاد قمر كمان*
*منكوا لله ياظلمه :ranting: *
*ههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## remorb (4 مايو 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*

ياريت تفضل حالة الحرب على مستمرة علشان نشوف مواهبكم الحلوة​


----------



## remorb (4 مايو 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*

أدعو كل الأصدقاء كونوا بوتاجازات وشعللوا النار بينهم ليعطونا أفضل ما عندهما...​


----------



## remorb (4 مايو 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*

*الحمد لله أنا ما ظلمتش حد 
أنا بس بأشعللها يا تويتي علشان تتفرجي على الحاجات الحلوة إللي ها تتطلع منهم..
وبعدين فين إللي بيننا ده هو في بيننا حاجه انت عاوزة تجبيلي مشكلة انت عارفه إني متزوج..
وبحب مراتي وبعدين امته اتسجنت معاكي .. ياريت كنت اتمني لكن أنا مسجون هنا مع مراتي اللي بأحبها..*​


----------



## twety (7 مايو 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*

*يخرب عقلك*
*انت هتجيبلى مصيبه*
*ههههههههههههههههههههه*

*ايه ياعم*
*طيب نتيجه كلامك ده*
*هروح لمراتك وهديها الفيتامين*
*ههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## remorb (8 مايو 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*

أكيد ها تشعلليها ما أنا عارفك..
سبنا قمر وحبايبه وبيقينا أنا وانت...​


----------



## emy (8 مايو 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*

_ههههههههههههههههه_
_تويتى بتولعها _​


----------



## kamer14 (8 مايو 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*

ههههههههههه ايه يا جماعه ده؟ هههههههه ايه يا تويتى كبريت شغال هتخلى الراجل يسيب مراته كده


----------



## remorb (8 مايو 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*

لا طبعاً ياقمر ما أقدرش أسيب مراتي..
دي يا بني عشرة عمر كبيرة قوي وحب جامد.. ما تقدرش شعللة تويتي عليه..
تويتي برضه غالية عليا.. وهي بتشعللها.. لكن دمها خفيف...
أنا شايف إنك مش قادر على شعللتها.. والا إيه ياقمر...​


----------



## kamer14 (9 مايو 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*

اه عندك حق:t33:


----------



## remorb (9 مايو 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*

مرسي ياقمر قول الكلام ده لتويتي واقنعها بكده​


----------



## kamer14 (9 مايو 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*

هههههههههههه حاضر


----------



## remorb (9 مايو 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*

أكيد انت قلتلها ياقمر 
لكنها كعادتها بتطنش كتير 
ما كنتش كده في الأول 
كانت مهتمة وتتكلم كتير على ما أظن إنها مشغولة بحل المشاكل النفسية فالاخصائي الاجتماعي كده على طول ياريت تقولنا شوية مشاكل من اللي عندها ما تشلش القفة لوحدها​


----------



## kamer14 (9 مايو 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*

هههههههههههههه  حاضر هبقى اقولها بس انا بنت ملحوظه يعنى


----------



## remorb (9 مايو 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*

انت بنت أنا آسف جداً لهذا الخطأ الفظيع... 
بس أنت فعلا قمر.. 14 أنا حاسس ان تويتي مخاصماني الأيام دي 
قوليلها ياقمر.. بابا يسوع ما بيحبش الخصام..إحنا آه بنشعللها لكن ما بنتخاصمش..​


----------



## kamer14 (9 مايو 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*

طيب هى مخاصماك ليه؟

هبقى اقولها ومتزعلش يا سيدى


----------



## twety (9 مايو 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*

*احم احم حد جايب سيرتى هنا*
*مين قال انى زعلانه *
*لا بامانه بالعمس انا مبسوطه انك اخدت علينا بسرعه*
*وبنشوفك كتيييييييير*
*اة بس على فكرة انا برضه هفتن للموداااااااام*
*هههههههههههههههههه*

*وبجد معلش ان كنت بتاخر فى الرد*
*ده لسبب ان النت فصل فترة عندى والنتيجه*
*ان بقى عندى اكتر من 300 رساله مش قريتهم :smil13: *

*عموما هانت باقيلى يجى 200 هههههههههه*
*بس بجد هكون معاكوا وهغلس عليكوا تانى ولا تزعل ياجميل*
*احنا عندنا كام ريمورب يعنى*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## remorb (9 مايو 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*

ياشيخة أنا كنت مبسوط إنك مش معانا
لا أنا قصدي خليكي شوية .. قصدي ما تغبيش عننا..
الواحد من سروره مش عارف يقولك إيه والا إيه..
يالا بقي .. معلش ياقمر .. أهي تويتي جات.. يالا نرحب بيها...


----------



## kamer14 (10 مايو 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*

هههههههههههه اهلا تويتى كويس انك مش زعلانه


----------



## remorb (10 مايو 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*

أنا كنت فاكرك زعلانه .. مزعلتيش ليه.. 
يارب ما تكونيش زعلانه.. أهلا بيكي ياتويتي..
فرحت قمر بعودتكم وأنا معاها.. يارب ما تغيبي عنا.. ​


----------



## kamer14 (10 مايو 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*

ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب


----------



## remorb (10 مايو 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*

بتدعي ليه يارررررررررررررررب ياقمر
نفسك تويتي تزعل...... للدرجة دي يعني... ​


----------



## kamer14 (10 مايو 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*

لالالالالالالا ايه انت بتفهم غلط كده ليه 

انت كنت بتقول يارب ما تغيب تويتى عنا فانا قلت يارب

مش اكتر


----------



## remorb (10 مايو 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*

أيوه كده الرعب باين في عينيكي ياقمر.. خايفة من تويتي ولحقتي نفسك.. 
معلش ياتويتي.. إحنا بنقصد خير.. بس قمر لحقت.....​


----------



## kamer14 (10 مايو 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*

:smil13:  ايه ده؟  صدقنى انا مش كان قصدى حاجه


----------



## remorb (10 مايو 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*



kamer14 قال:


> :smil13:  ايه ده؟  صدقنى انا مش كان قصدى حاجه



يعني عاوزه تفهمينا انك مش قاصدك حاجة وانت واضعه لينا وجه عمال يحرك لينا حواجبينه..:smil14:


----------



## kamer14 (10 مايو 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*

وجه ايه؟


----------



## remorb (10 مايو 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*

:smil13: :smil13: :smil13: الوجه ده وضعتيه في أول رسالتك :smil13: :smil13: 
أكيد انت وضعتيه علشان تويتي.. مش كده.. قولي كده... على فكره انت ما عندكيش مذاكرة والا إيه..​


----------



## kamer14 (10 مايو 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*

انا محطتش اى وجوه وارجع ورا لو مش مصدق

اما عن المذاكره فالنهارده الخميس راحه
مع انى مش بذاكر اصلا :t33:


----------



## remorb (10 مايو 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*

الموضوع أساسه كما كتب في أول صفحة كالآتي:
الموضوع مخصوص بينى وبين قمر 14 
فمين يجيب صور للتانى احسن 
بس 
اللى عايز يتفرج ينور الموضوع 
وطبعا انا عايز اقولك ان انا وقمر زى السمنة على العسل 
او زى الزيت على النار او الكبريت جنب البنزين حاجة كدة مش فاكر 
__________
فالموضوع هو توقيع في توقيع.. وكان المطلوب فيه إللي يدخل يشعللها.. 
ودخلت تويتي الباقي للشعللة بينكم.. وانعطف الموضوع لمنعطف آخر الآن..
فأردت أن أشعلل بينك ياقمر وبين تويتي لذلك دخلت المداخلة الأخيرة وقلت لك بتقصدي إيه من ياررررب..
والوجه الصغير الذي قلت لك إنك وضعتيه موجود في بداية كلامك...


----------



## kamer14 (11 مايو 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*

مفيش حاجه فى بدايه كلامى ارجع وشوف:ranting:


----------



## remorb (11 مايو 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*



kamer14 قال:


> مفيش حاجه فى بدايه كلامى ارجع وشوف:ranting:



وفي آخر كلامك هنا برضه مفيش علامة ذي دي ----- :ranting:


----------



## twety (12 مايو 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*

*ههههههههههههههههههه*
*خسسسسسسسسارة با الف خسارة بجد*
*محضرتش الخناق ده وتهديه النفوس*
*يلا عموما انتوا قمتوا بالواجب وزياده*
*بتفكرونى ايام زماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان*
*بس يلا حزب المحله هدا كل حاجه*
*هههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## kamer14 (13 مايو 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*



kamer14 قال:


> ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب


 







شوفت بقى مفيش اى وجه هنا


----------



## kamer14 (13 مايو 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*

ايه شيطان ناوى تشعلل وبس


----------



## remorb (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*

ربنا يسامحك ياقمر 
ربنا يعلم إن لو الدنيا كلها اتشعللت معاك أنت وتويتي سأكون أول من يطفئها مش كده ياتويتي.. 
بقي أنا شيطان ياقمر .. ياعسوووووووول​


----------



## kamer14 (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*

اعمل لك ايه يعنى ماانت الى شعللتها:smil13:   وعلى العموم انا مسامحاك :t33: ده انت زى اخويا:t33:


----------



## remorb (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*

يارب يخليكي يابنتي
ويبارك فيكي أنا مبسوط قوي إنك سامحتيني وباطلب السماح والعفو من تويتي كمان اتوسطي عندها​


----------



## kamer14 (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*

كويس :yaka:


----------



## twety (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*

*حاااااضر هساااااامح*

*ما هو يا بخت من قدرى وعفى *

*هههههههههههههه*


----------



## kamer14 (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*

هههههههههه برافو يا تويتى :t33:


----------



## twety (17 مايو 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*

*هو احنا وصلنا لرقم كااااااام*
*ههههههههه*

*111111111*
*نيبتدى من الاول وخلاص*


----------



## twety (17 مايو 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*

*هو احنا وصلنا لرقم كااااااام*
*ههههههههه*

*111111111*
*نيبتدى من الاول وخلاص*


----------



## remorb (17 مايو 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
أخيرا افتكرتي
2222222222222222​


----------



## kamer14 (18 مايو 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*

:ranting:ارقام ايه يا جماعه؟  دى اساسا مش لعبه ده موضوع كل واحد بيحط فيه صور


----------



## twety (19 مايو 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*

*ههههههههههههههههه*

*جلا من لا يسهو ياقمر*

*حد قالكوا تسموا موضوع على لعبه*
*جبتوا لنسكوا بقى*
*هههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## kamer14 (19 مايو 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*

ههههههههههههههه اوك بس الالعاب فى المنتدى الالعاب والمواضيع فى المنتدى الترفيهى


----------



## lovebjw (19 مايو 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*

يا قمر لا حرج على الاعمى لا مواخذة يا تويتى 
هههههههههههههههههههه
يبقى الدور على كام 
هههههههههههههه


----------



## kamer14 (19 مايو 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*

ههههههههههههههههههههه انت اتعديت منهم ولا ايه؟


----------



## kamer14 (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*






هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## lovebjw (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*

الله عليكى يا فيرو يا سكرة تصدقى الللعبة دى وحشتنى اوى ايوة كدة 
طيب ماشى يلا يا ست فيرو بس حلوة اوى صورى ايام الطفولة المشردة دى 
ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## kamer14 (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*

ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## lovebjw (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*


----------



## lovebjw (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*


----------



## kamer14 (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*


----------



## lovebjw (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*


----------



## lovebjw (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*

هههههههههههه
ايه يا فيرو مش لاقية صور جديدة بتجيبى من القديمة 
هههههههههههه
بس حلوة صورة الولد الفيل الصغير دا


----------



## kamer14 (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*


----------



## kamer14 (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*

هههههههههههههههه


----------



## kamer14 (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*


----------



## lovebjw (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*

هههههههههههههههههه
بس ايه رايكى فى ملامح وشى زى القمر مش كدة ولا قصة شعرى وشايفنى وانا نايم فى محل عملى 
هههههههههههههههه
ماشى يا فيرو خلينا نكمل هههههههههههه


----------



## kamer14 (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*

كفايه كده النهارده:t33:


----------



## lovebjw (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*


----------



## kamer14 (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*

ههههههههههه يالهوى ايه الصور المسخره دى :ranting:


----------



## kamer14 (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*

خلاص اكمل


----------



## lovebjw (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*






















مش انتى شعاركى من ارد الحرية عليه ان يدفع تمنها ماشى يا قمر وانا قررت انى مش هاعرف كلمة كفاية دى خالص 
ومحدش يقولى كفاية 
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## kamer14 (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*


----------



## kamer14 (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*



lovebjw قال:


> مش انتى شعاركى من ارد الحرية عليه ان يدفع تمنها ماشى يا قمر وانا قررت انى مش هاعرف كلمة كفاية دى خالص
> ومحدش يقولى كفاية
> هههههههههههههههههه


 
 فتحت على نفسك ابواب جحيم:ranting: ماشى ماشى:ranting:


----------



## kamer14 (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*


----------



## lovebjw (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*


----------



## kamer14 (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*


----------



## kamer14 (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*






ده انتا مش انا :ranting:


----------



## kamer14 (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*


----------



## kamer14 (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*


----------



## kamer14 (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*


----------



## lovebjw (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*


----------



## kamer14 (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*

:ranting::ranting:ايه الاشكال دى :ranting:


----------



## lovebjw (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*

استنى ثانية ماعى تلفون وهافضلكى يا فيرو 
ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## kamer14 (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*





هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## crazy_girl (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*

هههههههههههههههههههههه
حرام عليك كدة ياباسم مش انتوا قفلتوا من زمان؟


----------



## lovebjw (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*


----------



## kamer14 (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*

هههههههههههههه يالهوى عالاشكال


----------



## lovebjw (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*

انا طالع شوية وجاى تانى يا قمر 
هههههههههههههه


----------



## kamer14 (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*


----------



## kamer14 (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*



crazy_girl قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> حرام عليك كدة ياباسم مش انتوا قفلتوا من زمان؟


 
ههههههههههههه تسليه:spor22:


----------



## kamer14 (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*



lovebjw قال:


> انا طالع شوية وجاى تانى يا قمر
> هههههههههههههه


 
اوك :spor22::banned:


----------



## crazy_girl (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انتوا مش كنتوا قفلتوا ايه اللى فتحوا تانى؟


----------



## kamer14 (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*



crazy_girl قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> انتوا مش كنتوا قفلتوا ايه اللى فتحوا تانى؟


 
انا ملقتش حاجه اعملها قلت افتح واغلس بس كده :spor22:


----------



## crazy_girl (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*

ليه يابنت لما مش اقية حاجة تعمليها مش تفكرى فى مشروعنا؟
ماشي
لما اشوفك بس
عارفة لو مفكرتيش
هاساعد باسم ضدك هه


----------



## kamer14 (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*

يابنتى مشروعنا ده حاجه واللعبه دى حاجه تانيه 

انتى ليسا متوصلتيش لحاجه؟


----------



## gift (29 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*

ههههههههههههه
الصور ده مش قمر وبس ده اللي يشوفها تاني حيتجنن
ميرسي كتير


----------



## lovebjw (29 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*




crazy_girl قال:


> ليه يابنت لما مش اقية حاجة تعمليها مش تفكرى فى مشروعنا؟
> ماشي
> لما اشوفك بس
> عارفة لو مفكرتيش
> هاساعد باسم ضدك هه



هههههههههههه
انتى تنورى يا سكرة 
لكن هو ايه حكاية المشروع دا انت ناوين تفجرو المنتدى وانا فيه ولا ايه 
طيب مش تقوليلى عشان اخرج منه ماشى يا مرمورة بقا كدة عايزة تموتنى يا سكرة ماشى


----------



## crazy_girl (29 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*



lovebjw قال:


> هههههههههههه
> انتى تنورى يا سكرة
> لكن هو ايه حكاية المشروع دا انت ناوين تفجرو المنتدى وانا فيه ولا ايه
> طيب مش تقوليلى عشان اخرج منه ماشى يا مرمورة بقا كدة عايزة تموتنى يا سكرة ماشى



هههههههههههههههههههه
لا د فكرة حلوة اقترتها على البت فيرو وقلنا ننفذها بس هى عايزة مجهود شوية 
متحاولش مش هاقولك عليها
بما اننا انا وهى من اصغر الناس الموجودين لو عملنا زى كدة هاتبقي قنبلة بس
لكن شوية كدة هافوقلك وانزلك اللى انت عايزة
ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## lovebjw (29 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*




gift قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> الصور ده مش قمر وبس ده اللي يشوفها تاني حيتجنن
> ميرسي كتير



انا بقول كدة برضو شايفة الناس كلها بتشهد يا قمر ان دى صوركى 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
شكرا يا جيفت باشا ونورت الموضوع 
وربنا يباركك يا جميل


----------



## kamer14 (29 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*



gift قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> الصور ده مش قمر وبس ده اللي يشوفها تاني حيتجنن
> ميرسي كتير


 
:ranting::ranting::ranting::ranting:انتا مشفتش الصور ايلى انا حطاها ولا ايه:ranting:


----------



## lovebjw (29 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*

هههههههههههههه
معلش يا فيرو يا سكرة 
ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## kamer14 (29 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*



lovebjw قال:


> انا بقول كدة برضو شايفة الناس كلها بتشهد يا قمر ان دى صوركى
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> شكرا يا جيفت باشا ونورت الموضوع
> وربنا يباركك يا جميل


 
:ranting::ranting:دى مش صورى:banned: ماشى:ranting:


----------



## lovebjw (29 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*

بصى يا قمر 
بكرة الصبح من النجمة نلتقى انا وانتى ونرجع ارض الحرب تانى 
ماشى ايه رايكى 
ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## kamer14 (29 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*

اوك وحزارى اقابلك فى ارض المعركه :spor22:


----------



## crazy_girl (29 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*

حريقة الحقونا اوف اوف اطفي بقي
الله يخرب بيتك يافخري ماعدا بابا
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
ايه ياجدعان مالكوا شعللتوها ليه بس؟


----------



## kamer14 (29 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*

ههههههههه هى مشعلله خلقه :new2:


----------



## crazy_girl (29 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*

مانتى اللى بداتى ياقمر
تستاهلى هههههههههه
هو كان فى حالة


----------



## kamer14 (29 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*

هههههههه طيب انا غلسه اعمل ايه


----------



## kamer14 (29 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*


----------



## kamer14 (29 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*









ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## lovebjw (29 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*

ماشى يا قمر صباح الخير 
ويلا نبدا اللعبة 
1
2
4
شفت انا بعرف اعد كويس اوى ازاى 
ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## kamer14 (29 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*

هههههههه يالهوى


----------



## lovebjw (29 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*


----------



## kamer14 (29 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*


----------



## kamer14 (29 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*


----------



## kamer14 (29 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*


----------



## kamer14 (29 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*


----------



## lovebjw (29 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
ماشى يا ست قمر بس على فكرة انتى اخدتنى على خوانة 
لان انتى كنتى عاملة حسابكى لكن انا مكنتش عامل حسابى
وانتى كنتى بتعدى للحرب من الاولى وانا كنت فى حالة سلام 
ماشى يا ست فيرو


----------



## nana25 (29 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*

ايه الجمال ده يا قمر طلعتى جامده جدا وانا بشجعك اكتر هههههههههههههه

شوفت يا لمض اللى بيجى علينا زيك كده مش بيكسب ههههههههههههههه

اخدنا بركة الضحك ههههههههه​


----------



## kamer14 (30 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*

هههههه شكرا عالتشجيع الجميل 

اخدنا بركه بجد


----------



## kamer14 (30 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قمر 14*



lovebjw قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ماشى يا ست قمر بس على فكرة انتى اخدتنى على خوانة
> لان انتى كنتى عاملة حسابكى لكن انا مكنتش عامل حسابى
> وانتى كنتى بتعدى للحرب من الاولى وانا كنت فى حالة سلام
> ماشى يا ست فيرو


 
هههههههههههههههه مسالم اوى:t9:


----------

